# pleco pics



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

some recent pics of the gang in my 75 gallon

like the contrast between my two L14's


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

Nice gold nuggets, I picked up a pair at ocean2 rivers and there just as nice,








What do you feed your gang?


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

The group is looking good how big are each of them?

Dman~

Different type of fish. Yours are baryancistrus sp.
VTH has scobinancistrus Aureatus


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

Jackson said:


> The group is looking good how big are each of them?


The big sunshine is 5-6inches, I got him from a CP member named shiva about a year ago, she got it from Jjloyd on CP. The little one is about 3.5, and finally growing, I've had him almost 3 years, bought him from big als when he was like 1.5/2 inches.

My L191 is 5-6 inches are growing really fast, like with every water change there is visible growth, same with my papa panaque whos about 2.5. L114 is 4.5 inches and slowly growing, i bought him from BA's about 2.5 years ago when he was only 2 inches. L25 is the third one i've owned, he's 3.5inches, growing pretty slow but is active and eating well. The adonis is a beast, bought him 3 years ago and hes tripled in size. I will have to sell him soon, or get a bigger tank....

I like buying em small and growing them out, wish I had space for alot of big tanks like you guys and I could by some big L14 or L24/25



> Different type of fish. Yours are baryancistrus sp.
> VTH has scobinancistrus Aureatus


I've owned gold nuggets in the past, like them, but I find I have a hard time keeping Barys in general, they are very sensitive to nitrates I think.....

sorry for the novel, lol. i really like my plecos


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Hey I like reading about them so it's ok with me 

I have a weird 14 who is only getting fat lol I don't know what's wrong with it but it's for sure deformed in some way internally but it eats and swims just as much if not more than the other fish it's with.

I will never attempt any Bary ever again. They seem to be doing well and just drop dead.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

The one you got from shiva came from me originally. Lol


----------



## hiroku (Nov 7, 2012)

L14 and l25 are amazing when big I didn't want to wait for them to grow rather enjoy them now who knows how long I can keep up this hobby for lol

Here's mine


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

matti2uude said:


> The one you got from shiva came from me originally. Lol


lol

maybe it passed through three hands

i thought i went from james, to her to me

but maybe it was you?

either way, one of my fave fish


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

Jackson said:


> I will never attempt any Bary ever again. They seem to be doing well and just drop dead.


same with me! i had adult L177, adult mango, adult blue panaque......

had them all for about a year and within 6 months i lost em all, while all my hypans L66, L260, L333 and hypostomus L137 all lived and i ended up selling off before I moved, that was in 2007


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

vrb th hrb said:


> I've owned gold nuggets in the past, like them, but I find I have a hard time keeping Barys in general, they are very sensitive to nitrates I think.....


I also really like them, for the price there one of my favorites, hopefully they don't just dissipear, I also got a blue pleco from missasaga big ALS the other day 









He's still just a little guy but he's always roaming around while the lights are on which really makes me enjoy his company in my tank even more  does anybody know the number of him?


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

they are normally named as blue panaque, even though they arent panaque

I dont think they have an L number....


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

vrb th hrb said:


> lol
> 
> maybe it passed through three hands
> 
> ...


Yes I sold it to James first.



Dman said:


> I also really like them, for the price there one of my favorites, hopefully they don't just dissipear, I also got a blue pleco from missasaga big ALS the other day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


L-239
Do you know how many were left there?


----------



## hiroku (Nov 7, 2012)

I got a blue as well if mississauga doesn't have it I am pretty sure vaughn has and they are big over there mine is 4.5inchs there was 2 more that was about the same size.


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

matti2uude said:


> Yes I sold it to James first.


cool, I love learning the history of my fish. did you buy it from big als originally?

so im guessing this guy is at least 5 years old then


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

vrb th hrb said:


> cool, I love learning the history of my fish. did you buy it from big als originally?
> 
> so im guessing this guy is at least 5 years old then


I got it from a guy that worked at Lucky's about 4 years ago I believe.


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

matti2uude said:


> Yes I sold it to James first.
> 
> L-239
> Do you know how many were left there?


Awesome thanks and I got him last week and they were not in a marked tank, I only found him cause we started talking plecos with the guy and he showed us these, they were all hidden, wouldn't have known they were there I'd he didn't tell me they were there


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

feeding some cucumber today, figured I would post some pics
group of panaque, adonis, goldie L14


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Nice looking group

That stieni is nice too


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

Thats my dominant male red hump. Constantly breeding it seems
All of these plecos hide on one side of the tank while my pseudas hide out on the other.... Weird


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

some more pleco pics.

shots of the new L25 i got a while ago, hiding out with a smaller L25 I've had for a while now


----------

